
Survival Guide for Junior Developers - yarapavan
https://medium.com/learning-new-stuff/survival-guide-for-junior-developers-d35371dd0818#.e0p9lnr3w
======
jagatmidya
Thanks. This is reasonable and useful advice. I like #3 - the less you know
about a subject, the more complicated and scary it sounds.

------
teppopo
I have been a developer just for 2 years. Good advice!!

